# Etudiant : MacBook Pro ou iPad Pro ?



## batafan (20 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour !

Alors voilà je viens de rentrer en première année en IUT pour un diplôme de Packaging et je constate que nous avons pas mal de cours magistraux. Ayant une écriture terrible je désire me diriger vers une solution portable. 

Je voulais savoir si il y avait des étudiants, que ce soit à la fac ou en IUT qui avait opté pour un MBPRO ou bien un iPad Pro 12,9 ( avec clavier externe et apple pencil ). Quel est la meilleure combinaison pour la prise de note ou bien le cours dicté ? Sachant que le MBPRO 15" est a 2300 euros avec une réduction et 1000 pour l'iPad Pro avec les accessoires cités.

Merci !


----------



## pabar (24 Septembre 2017)

Je pense que l’iPad peut être la meilleure solution avec l’Apple pencil.  Tu peux utiliser le clavier intégré ou supplémentaire ou alors ecrire et faire des schémas avec le pencil. Tu peux aussi mixer les 2 ce qui le rend très puissant 
Quelles applis. Ma fille utilise Pages par exemple. Tu as aussi OneNote assez puissant et qui reste compatible avec la version Windows. Sinon il y a MyScript Nebo
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/myscript-nebo-prise-de-note-pour-apple-pencil/id1119601770?mt=8
qui a une reconnaissance d’écriture super puissant. Il a aussi un module pour les formules mathématiques. 
Moi j’utilise Notability


----------



## roquebrune (24 Septembre 2017)

iPad pro 12.9 et pencil c'est fantastique et on a pourtant 3 macbook a la maison, moi j'en veux plus depuis que j'ai eu l'iPad pro 12.9 2015    et maintenant 2017


----------

